

Show HN: My weekend project's "architecture" and used technology - koski
http://pixomize.com/blog/pixomize-architecture

======
koski
Author here.

About a week ago a posted about my weekend project here as "Show HN".

I got some questions asking about the architecture and technology behind it so
I decided to write a blog post about it.

Happy to answer to any questions and tell more if someone is interested.

------
ijovanovic
Clickable: [http://pixomize.com/blog/pixomize-
architecture](http://pixomize.com/blog/pixomize-architecture)

